# Mousing around - babies, and colour?



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Some of you may have read the post in behaviour from the other day? the white females i had went on a murdering rampage, killing off a load of their babies...they didn't make good mothers or pets for that matter. So what was left of their litters, i put in with two of my other girls (Millie and Ollie) who are surrogating them. Well, here's some pics i took this evening. Enjoy!

Millies new babies:















(with Millie)
Surviving babies now living with Millie and her litter:









Ollies new babies: ( i need help with colour here)
Babies








With Ollie








I have 2 PEW's in this litter - but what are these???? some people said they may be siamese? i don't know what colour eyes siamese have, but these eyes are pink:

































PEW mousing around!









Plotting world domination?









and finally a pic of Bruisers babies at 4 weeks old:









Any verdicts on what the colours are, please let me know. I know colours show up different on the screen, but if it helps these babies in question are deffo NOT white, they're more of a cream colour, some slightly darker cream on nose and base of tail.


----------



## Amelia66 (Jun 12, 2010)

oh they are so cute <3 they look like theyre in a pizza box :lol:


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

they are in a pizza box! :lol: was trying to think of something that would slow the babies down when they try to 'leg it' and something that was white....so this did the trick! :lol:


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

They look like siamese to me 

Love the cow mice 

Sarah xxx


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

awesome!

The broken black tans are gorgeous. This is the 2nd time i've bred them from my broken black tan adults, and the markings just seem to get better each time.....and of course, the litter size increases! :lol: but i have a fair few which have a white band over their backs which i didn't get in the first litter.

xxx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Your mice are very, very cute, I especially love your broken black tans!! *sighs* Reminds me of my early days of breeding, I haven't purposely bred for brokens in Ooo... nearly 12 years! lol I have had white marked mice since, but not for the sake of the white marks! lol

I'd keep a serious eye on the fostered litter from the second pic, they are looking very skinny.

W xx


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

yeah i know they're skinny, they were skinny when their mothers went on the rampage... but they are feeding very often. their surrogate siblings are weaning well so not feeding very much at all from Millie... so she's devoting a lot of her time to the little ones.

I'm going to monitor them over the next 2 days, and if they haven't improved, i will have to make a decision on them, though as i say they are feeding

xxxx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I say well done to you for saving them and new momma mouse for taking them on!! But it may well benefit the litter, to maybe take out the skinnest, maybe two or so.

Anyway, I'll shut up now hehe Not my place.

W xx


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

No not at all, i know exactly what you mean hunni. I'm going to see how the three skinniest ones do over night with Millie, if they are no brighter by the morning, then i shall have to cull them. Poor little things. My 3 does are working flat out to support them and their own litters. As i say three of them (the more plump ones) can fight amongst the rest to get to milk.

I will update in the morning. xxx


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

ok, so my plan changed again. I couldn't go to bed *hoping* that the two skinniest ones survived the night.... so me and my fiance decided to cull the two skinny ones 

I will update as to how the remaining 4 do.

It is this aspect of keeping and breeding mice that i hate so much. xxx  xxx


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

They look siamese
Sorry about the 2 you had to cull


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Sorry about the two you had to cull but I am so glad that you managed to save so many of them and that they are looking so happy with their new mummies.


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Update: the 4 remaining babies....formerly known as the skinny babies..... i am pleased to announce are thriving!! I fed all the mice just before and those 4 babies we legging it around the tank....still with their eyes shut, but running all the same. They've put on a bit of weight too and their coats have become glossy again. xx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Yay!! Happy for you


----------

